# Radiator Hoses



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I got an issue! Relocated the radiator on the MudPro and now I can't find 7/8" hose. Called all the parts stores in North east texas and even a hydrualic hose company and nobody has that size and no one will order it for me. Would it be better to step down to 3/4" or go up to 1"?:thinking:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DUDE call me.....


----------

